
RIP Java, 1995-2010 - thisduck
http://quoderat.megginson.com/2010/08/13/rip-java-1995-2010/
======
keefe
I wonder if it's actually possible google forked some code they shouldn't
have?

I think using java and writing your own vm are quite different cases.

------
wolfrom
Isn't comparing Oracle to SCO coming close to showing that Java will die just
as quickly as Linux?

~~~
cstross
No, it's showing that Java will die just as quickly as _UNIX_. (Specifically
the bastardized offshoot of SVR4.2 for IA32 that SCO were selling.)

It is a _really bad idea_ to sue people who use your products -- onlookers may
get entirely the wrong idea and start crossing the street to avoid you.

